# Jose L. Piedra Petit Cazadores



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyone here a fan of any JLP cigars? I came across the JSP Petit Cazadores which are 4 1/8" x 43. Box of 25 costs under $35.00.

I know its a small size, but damn that's cheap!


----------



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

smoked one tonight.. very good smoke and cheap.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

The PC is my favorite vitola in this line. Pretty one dimensional but a good budget CC non the less. I say go for it!


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I like the cremas(5.3x40) best. I have some of the cazadores (5.93x43) and they aren't so hot.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm a big fan of JLP's and cremas are my favorite. For the cost it's almost a sin not to have a box on hand.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

So true, so true! These are like the Puros Indios Viejo/Flor De Oliva of Cubans! At their worst, a yummy yard 'gar. At best, a great every-day smoke! They also double as a good CC to introduce yourself to if you're new to CC's or to moocher friends who won't know/care as long as they're smoking a Cuban...

edit: the cremas i'm talkin about, never had a petit cazadore lol


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Cory
The Cremas are the way to go

I am liking them more and more.

Started out as a yard-gar, but now I enjoy them
when I want a cheap short smoke....and if I don't have time to
finish it,,,no worries


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow i always thought of these as dog rockets no offense intended. I am amazed to see so many positive thoughts on these. I wonder are you really rating them objectively. What i mean to say is are you rating them as you would a long filler premium cigar. Or are you rating them so high simply because they are tolerable and cheap at the same time.:behindsofa:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

They are tolerable and cheap at the same time.
Not a substitute for a premium stick
Good substitute for NC yard-gar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification Bull Man that's what i thought you had meant originally.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Ok cigar for puttering around in the yard. I will smoke them but I don't buy them or keep them in stock.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Tolerable and cheap at the same time. Short filler Cuban, nothing premium there.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bigkev77 said:


> Tolerable and cheap at the same time. Short filler Cuban, nothing premium there.


Like the Guantanamera Quienteros Belinda's La flor del Cano please excuse spelling. I really don't smoke any of them So spelling there names never really seemed to be a priority.:behindsofa:


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Like the Guantanamera Quienteros Belinda's La flor del Cano please excuse spelling. I really don't smoke any of them So spelling there names never really seemed to be a priority.:behindsofa:


I think part of the reason I chose JLP over the other bottom barrel CC's is I can just spell it J L P.

I pick up a box once a year or so just because they are something super cheap to throw into the yard work rotation. Just something different.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bigkev77 said:


> I think part of the reason I chose JLP over the other bottom barrel CC's is I can just spell it J L P.
> 
> I pick up a box once a year or so just because they are something super cheap to throw into the yard work rotation. Just something different.


I hear ya bro i would probably do the same if i smoked while mowing the lawn or tending the garden. I used to smoke cigarettes many years ago and would smoke at times like that. For me cigarettes was a terrible addiction i smoked all the time 2-3 packs a day. Thank God with his help i was able to stop. But cigars always has been the ultimate relaxation /pleasure. I can only smoke when i have time peace and quite.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I like the La Flor De Canos Selectos for yard gars. You get the Cuban taste and at under $1 each I don't mind if it falls in front of the lawnmower. :mrgreen:


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I hear ya bro i would probably do the same if i smoked while mowing the lawn or tending the garden. I used to smoke cigarettes many years ago and would smoke at times like that. For me cigarettes was a terrible addiction i smoked all the time 2-3 packs a day. Thank God with his help i was able to stop. But cigars always has been the ultimate relaxation /pleasure. I can only smoke when i have time peace and quite.


I am trying to give up cigarettes right now. Failing miserably but trying all the same.

I love sitting my butt up on the lawn tractor and enjoy my stogie while I ride.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bigkev77 said:


> I am trying to give up cigarettes right now. Failing miserably but trying all the same.
> 
> Keep trying Bro don't force it if you really want to stop with Gods help it will come best of luck!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Habanolover said:


> I like the La Flor De Canos Selectos for yard gars. You get the Cuban taste and at under $1 each I don't mind if it falls in front of the lawnmower. :mrgreen:


I think that is the best way to fertilize your lawn!!!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I can only smoke when i have time peace and quite.


Same here!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a box of the cremas and though the flavor is good, the construction is lacking. I often get a hard draw, and because of the short filler, it doesn't seem to respond well to poking. I keep mine at 65% RH, so maybe they'd do better at 60%, but I've even resorted to cutting off the whole first inch and sliding the band down to keep it from unrolling, just to make it smokable, rather than throwing it out. All in all, it's a very cheap smoke with a great flavor, so you can only expect so much in the construction department.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> I like the La Flor De Canos Selectos for yard gars. You get the Cuban taste and at under $1 each I don't mind if it falls in front of the lawnmower. :mrgreen:


Mmmmmm gonna have to throw some of those into my next order, maybe a good cigar for the winter months so I don't feel guilty about not tasting it or having to go inside because of my freezing arse!


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Interesting opinions. Are all JLP cigars short filler?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Nickerson said:


> Interesting opinions. Are all JLP cigars short filler?


Yep. Really a bit stronger for it.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

My brother had been curious about this exact stick and being as I had one in my humi (thanks again, warren) I let him have it a little while back. He actually really enjoyed it. He said it was pretty one-note but that he liked the woody, peppery taste all the way through. So much so that he's asked about whether or not I can get him some more.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nickerson said:


> Interesting opinions. Are all JLP cigars short filler?


Yes short filler combined with floor sweepings hair etc from what i have been told.:shocked:


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes short filler combined with floor sweepings hair etc from what i have been told.:shocked:


uke:uke:uke:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm not a fan of the JLP's. Life is too short to be smoking dog rockets!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

bigkev77 said:


> I am trying to give up cigarettes right now. Failing miserably but trying all the same.


Hang in there Bro. It took me 6 years to quit smoking cigs. 6 years of trying and failing. I finally got the upper hand. You can do it.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

JLP's! I like 'em. Kind of remind me of Honduran cigars. The Conservas are the ones I buy.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tarks said:


> I'm not a fan of the JLP's. Life is too short to be smoking dog rockets! [/QUOTE
> 
> You hurt my feelings ( if I had any to hurt ). JLP's are a good cigar blend and plenty of people like them but some don't but relegating them down to a "rocket" is a stretch. One mans rocket is another mans treasure so if you have any JLP's hangin around I'll take those rockets off your hands in a heartbeat.:fencing:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I've informed Tash that she has crap taste as her favorite cigar is a dog rocket apparently and contains floor sweepings. Since she likes Fuente Rothschild Mads & Oliva V's as well then I'm puting them in the crap basket as well. Oh dear, I just ordered more too. LMAO. :smoke:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Tarks said:


> I'm not a fan of the JLP's. Life is too short to be smoking dog rockets!


That's cause you are in a league of your own Jeff! Most of us can't keep up with you Big Boi!


----------



## pointbreak (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a box in the humi and smoked a box ,just a cuban a cheep yard gar not saying there anything to write home to mom about ...as a mater of fact i dont get the cuban twang draw off of them at all.. there just another yard gar to compair with the meny others out there..And Warren I for one dont think your wifes taste is all that bad...SHE CHOSE YOU..lol......PS I find enough dog rockets from the neighbours dogs on my lawn ,I dont need more fertilizer.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey smoke what you like guys.:brushteeth:
I know people that think the gas station cigars are boss!uke::dunno:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Hey smoke what you like guys.:brushteeth:
> I know people that think the gas station cigars are boss!uke::dunno:


Boss? Your showing your age Tony! LMAO. :fencing::kicknuts:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Boss? Your showing your age Tony! LMAO. :fencing::kicknuts:


Yeah Warren i am older than dirt.:lever:
What are you still doing up must be close to midnight where you are.:fencing::typing:


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

I definitely don't mind these, bought a box from a GB a couple of months back and quite enjoy em as a camping smoke when a couple of drinks are gonna mask anything top shelf anyway. Plus the wife loves these also, which is by far ok with me!!:whoo:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yeah Warren i am older than dirt.:lever:
> What are you still doing up must be close to midnight where you are.:fencing::typing:


Your social security number is 000-00-0001 :behindsofa:

I also heard that you owe Jesus money :fear:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Coop D said:


> Your social security number is 000-00-0001 :behindsofa:
> 
> I also heard that you owe Jesus money :fear:


Yes i do owe him a lot more than money!:mischief:
Hopefully i will get to meet the man one day.:hug:
And settle up, just hope i have enough in the kitty.ray:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I heard he doesn't smoke cigars...


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm sure he enjoys Saint Luis Rey.


----------

